# Bruno 11 weeks old



## Dellavalle50 (Oct 3, 2021)

Here is my 11 week old Cockerpoo Bruno! Xxx


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Very cute- looks like he’s found his place 😀


----------



## Dellavalle50 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dig said:


> Very cute- looks like he’s found his place 😀


----------



## Dellavalle50 (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you, he certainly has 😂


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww gorgeous boy


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Aww he’s lovely congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Dellavalle50 said:


> Here is my 11 week old Cockerpoo Bruno! Xxx
> View attachment 131431


Gorgeous Poo !! 🐩<--Little Lucy, Toy Poo


----------



## Debh (Dec 13, 2021)

Dellavalle50 said:


> Here is my 11 week old Cockerpoo Bruno! Xxx
> View attachment 131431


Is he the Merle color, very pretty!


----------

